# Letting Agent Fees



## CVByrne (3 Sep 2008)

Hi I'm just wondering what the fees for letting Agents are, if I wanted to let a property in Dublin for say E2000 for a year what fees would I have to pay a letting agent to let the property for me.


----------



## Raskolnikov (3 Sep 2008)

CVByrne said:


> Hi I'm just wondering what the fees for letting Agents are, if I wanted to let a property in Dublin for say E2000 for a year what fees would I have to pay a letting agent to let the property for me.


Typically, a letting agent will take 10% or two months rent as payment. Although I have heard of some agents being haggled down to taking one months rent.


----------



## CVByrne (3 Sep 2008)

So as a minimum it would be 1 months rent or possibly 10%. Thanks, I'm trying to use this info to haggle with our Landlord who wants to put up our rent by a large amount. So I want to be conservative with the amount I state to him that he would pay on letting agent and use this in conjunction with current rental prices for houses in our estate to come to an agreement.


----------



## z106 (3 Sep 2008)

CVByrne said:


> So as a minimum it would be 1 months rent or possibly 10%. Thanks, I'm trying to use this info to haggle with our Landlord who wants to put up our rent by a large amount. So I want to be conservative with the amount I state to him that he would pay on letting agent and use this in conjunction with current rental prices for houses in our estate to come to an agreement.


 
Keep in mind there is no guarantee that your landlord uses a letting agency.
Personally I never use them - and not only that i think anyone who does use them is mad given what they charge for their couple of hours work.

I'd imagine a lot of other people think like me in that regard.

The best thing to do would be to check daft and see is he charging more than the market rate.
If he is then point this out to him as it probably won't rent above market rate - not to mention the what it costs him while lying empty trying to secure a new tenant - plus possible cleaning fees if he uses a cleaning company plus the headache of the whole thing for him.


----------



## di74 (3 Sep 2008)

Used a letting agent and was charged one months rent. When tenants stayed for the second year, was charged a fee of €400....


----------



## CVByrne (3 Sep 2008)

Well he used a letting agent when we moved in 2 and a half years ago. Then when we renewed the lease he wanted to raise the rent too high so we were moving out, then he rang back a few weeks later and said taking into account the fee for the agent he could drop the rent he was asking for by 200 and we negotiated it to a 250 drop. 

That was a year and a half ago, we are very good tennants and we have never had any problem and he has never got in contact with us for the past year and a half. He wants 2400, the going rate in our estate (2 houses up on daft) ranges from 2200 to 2400 but the house for 2400 is far nicer than ours, also for 2400 we could get any number of superior houses. 

We're looking to get him down from 2400 to 2000 with our upper limit at 2100. There is precedent from him asking high and lowering the rent but I wanted to be armed with as much knowledge as possible before getting back to him.


----------



## business_min (4 Sep 2008)

I have had an Letting company only charge me 500euro in the past..



CVByrne said:


> Hi I'm just wondering what the fees for letting Agents are, if I wanted to let a property in Dublin for say E2000 for a year what fees would I have to pay a letting agent to let the property for me.


----------



## Haille (4 Sep 2008)

I am trying to let house in rural village in the west of Ireland.I have advertized it in adjacent towns and on main internet propery site for last month without much success. The fee with letting agency in nearby town is 0.75% of 1st months rent+ 21% VAT if lease is for 1 year or 0.5% of 1st months rent if lease is for 6 months or less.Do nt know if I should avail of this service.Is it possible to do both and if I succeed in getting tenants before letting agency will I still be liable to fees [advertizing].I do nt see why I should pay letting agency to advertize property on internet site  as I can easily do that myself


----------



## kanoute696 (17 Jan 2009)

Hi, just jumping on - Im having huge problems with my letting agent - they rented out a house for me and let the tenants use their deposit as their last months rent - also, they are paid up for the year but arent making a effort to rent it for the second time?.. can I do anything about this?.


----------



## computerman (17 Jan 2009)

When letting agents cause grief, threaten to object to the renewal of their licence next June.


----------



## mercman (17 Jan 2009)

kanoute696 said:


> also, they are paid up for the year but arent making a effort to rent it for the second time?.. can I do anything about this?.



Correct me if i'm reading this incorrectly, but are you saying that you have paid the agents before it is let ?? If so, are you MAD ?? Agents get paid when the property is let. Not before, during but After. Tell them you want the fee repaid to you and find yourself a new agent.


----------



## S.L.F (17 Jan 2009)

business_min said:


> I have had an Letting company only charge me 500euro in the past..



No mention about size or price of property!



kanoute696 said:


> Hi, just jumping on - Im having huge problems with my letting agent - they rented out a house for me and let the tenants use their deposit as their last months rent - also, they are paid up for the year but arent making a effort to rent it for the second time?.. can I do anything about this?.



Letting the tenants use their deposit for the last months rent is a "big No No" in my book.

Make your objections clear to the letting agent.

Why not go the the letting agent and let them know that you'll be inspecting the place after it is returned to you and you will bill them for any damage you find.



mercman said:


> Correct me if i'm reading this incorrectly, but are you saying that you have paid the agents before it is let ?? If so, are you MAD ?? Agents get paid when the property is let. Not before, during but After. Tell them you want the fee repaid to you and find yourself a new agent.



I suspect the OP has paid for a year and that year is coming to an end and now the letting agent hasn't bothered to move on getting another tenant.

But if they have paid for the letting for a second year before it is let then the OP needs their head examined.


----------

